# Husky ST 330 P



## John Wallace (Sep 17, 2019)

Good afternoon ,new member here good to be here , , I have a neighbor who has a real clean husqvarna ST330P says its the HONDA 18 horse , hes out of town rite now , but im seeking feedback from any members here who own or have owned 1 of these ? , it says on the husky site " discontinued " so that makes me leery ?, maybe it was just to big for the ave homeowners needs ? I know husky and honda both are solid products ,also i run a construction and landscape company so this machine may be pulled into servicing customers accounts , Thank you all and enjoy being here , John


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

The guy is either dumb or a liar neither is good

the motor is clone of a Honda made by lct
its 17 ft lbs is about 10.4 hp


----------



## John Wallace (Sep 17, 2019)

Hmmm not good so its a cheap knock off chinese motor? Ok just looked up LCT and they have an american office , but i see shanghai china .


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

John Wallace said:


> Hmmm not good so its a cheap knock off chinese motor? Ok just looked up LCT and they have an american office , but i see shanghai china .



the motor is the best part of that blower


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Although Chinese it’s a decent engine, same engines Ariens uses on most of there machines


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have a Predator 99.00 engine on one of my Ariens, been running great for years now, .....


----------



## John Wallace (Sep 17, 2019)

OK i looked up reviews and really didn't see any problems with the motor , so the chassis is ho hum i take it ?


----------



## John Wallace (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you all for the reply 's


----------



## John Wallace (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you very much for you're reply's sir


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

John Wallace said:


> OK i looked up reviews and really didn't see any problems with the motor , so the chassis is ho hum i take it ?



I certainly wouldn't refer to the chassis as "ho hum." I procured one of these beasts a year ago and put about 11 hrs on her throughout the winter. The chassis/frame is just fine. Went over the beast a few weeks ago with fine toothed comb and everything is still tight and fully operational. The LCT engine is a solid performer. The refs to "knock-off" and "Chinese" are becoming tired. LCT (the company) is a descendant of Tecumseh and is as American as apple pie. Do they manufacture their engines over there? You bet! Almost all the small engine manufacturers produce their engines "over there." Not sure about Chinese apple pie, though...


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a husqvarna 1130sbexp, I think it's the 10 year old version of that. Mine is hydrostic with a Tecumseh 11 hp. It's pretty solid. I got it used and put new belts and cables on it. I use it on gravel and it works well. The controls ice up sometimes.


----------

